# New Blue Tegu Hatchlings!!!



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

FIRST ONE HATCHED!!!!!!


----------



## AB^ (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats Dave, looks good!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Second one coming out of the egg!!!





That's the thermometer probe next to him.

It's AMAZING how that big lizard comes out of the little egg!!!!

Second one basking.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats!! Hurry and ship me one that hasn't hatched yet!  lol Thats crazy how dark they are, I would have expected them to be much whiter at "birth". 

Crazy jealous Dave, take good care of them and keep us all updated 

How are their mom and dad doing, any news? You could try using some mineral oil as a laxative to try and help them get it out. Bobby recommended it to me when I thought mine was plugged.

Spencer


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Well how about that!? Congrats!


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 26, 2008)

You know I'm really jealous now don't you. Man wat to go. That is sooooo cool.


----------



## Aranha (Oct 26, 2008)

omg it was due this weekend! Theyre beutiful dave =D. I would so buy one if i lived in the usa!

Keep us updated mate and grats on the wounderful baby tegus!

Youre now a mom! =D


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Congrats!! Hurry and ship me one that hasn't hatched yet!  lol Thats crazy how dark they are, I would have expected them to be much whiter at "birth".
> 
> Crazy jealous Dave, take good care of them and keep us all updated
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! They will lighten with each shed.

Mom & Dad are doing OK. Still impacted. They'll be getting a barium x-ray next Saturday to see were the problem is. The male threw up the barium when we got home on Saturday. He's more active today though. Basking alot more. I've got to call the vet in the morning to see what he wants to do. He had said not to give him mineral oil because it could go down the wrong pipe and get in his lungs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Aranha said:


> Youre now a mom! =D


 :shock:


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 26, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Aranha said:
> 
> 
> > Youre now a mom! =D
> ...



LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome Dave!! Welcome to the world of successful tegu breeders!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Bobby!!! 

Not everyone can say they've bred Tegu's and actually done it!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Thanks Bobby!!!
> 
> Not everyone can say they've bred Tegu's and actually done it!!



You bet Dave, and have proof like you do, however some claim to be breeders without proof.


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah and we all know one in particular. LOL You got Blue ones too. You da man Dave.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Yeah and we all know one in particular. LOL You got Blue ones too. You da man Dave.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats, Dave! If you keep posting photos of those cuties I just might not be able to resist. I kept Blues years ago and adopted them all out and now I'm sort of regretting it. I really liked them.

Please keep us updated on the progress of the other eggs.


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 27, 2008)

So Dave how many babies to we have now? You left us hangin with the 2. Surely more have hatched by now. I hope all is well.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> So Dave how many babies to we have now? You left us hangin with the 2. Surely more have hatched by now. I hope all is well.


4 as of this morning. My wife said she would stop home during her Prep Period (some time during the day) and they'll be home at 3:30pm. I won't get home until about 6pm. I'm hoping to see 10 more!!!


----------



## shabazz (Oct 27, 2008)

they are looking good


----------



## jor71 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats and good luck Dave!!


----------



## olympus (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow big deal you successfully produced beautiful blue tegus and you have done something that few people can accomplish. LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol: Good job dave...


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!!! 

We're up to 9, but 2 died while hatching.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats to bad, how did they die any ideas?

Spencer


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> We're up to 9, but 2 died while hatching.



Is this common? To make it full term and then die when hatching?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!!!
> ...


Just [un]lucky???


----------



## olympus (Oct 27, 2008)

That doesn't change anything you are still the man Dave.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Just curious. Still awesome, congrats! Give them mouth to snout.


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow 9 is a good number. Your running 50% as of now. Really not bad at all for first time breeder. Chickens sometimes die after hatching. Sometimes the yolks just don't have enough energy in them. It may be because them female may be her first clutch too. I'm not sure on that one. Dave would have to say for sure. Hatching is very stressful and tiring on them. Sometimes they just can't recover. But you still done something most other will never do. The experience must be so exciting. I am really super jealous. LOL I love hatch time. That's what makes what we do all worth it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually 9 out of 11 so far. 10 more to go. I hope they hatch.


----------



## Gx3 (Oct 27, 2008)

So cool!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Azaleah (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow I am so excited! They really are beautiful!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 29, 2008)

Update us man! We need to see those babies  Any idea on how many you plan to keep? lol I'd be a terrible breeder, I'd keep them all lol 

Take good care of them, we're all super proud and happy for you Dave 

Spencer


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah how many made it? Have they all found homes? Have they all made it thru the week? Yay for Dave Mad props dude ! awesome work!! I hope to beable to do as you some day


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, we were at my Uncles funeral all day. One more hatched this morning just about the time we got up. We came home this afternoon to find 3 more running around! The last egg was the one with mold on one end. We "tickled" the egg a few time and saw some movement. It took some work but we got him out!!!! He's the runt of the "litter", the mold was probably sucking the moisture out of it.

18 total!!!!!!!

More pics and some video later.


----------



## shabazz (Oct 29, 2008)

thats a good look 4 u dave.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 29, 2008)

I came home yesterday to an egg hatching. I grabbed the camera a got some video.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/PinewoodDaddy/Blue%20Tegus/Hatchlings%202008/?action=view&current=MVI_1264_.flv">http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303 ... _1264_.flv</a><!-- m -->

This the egg that has had mold on one end almost from the beginning. I thought it might be toast but we tried the "tickling" technique to get him out. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/PinewoodDaddy/Blue%20Tegus/Hatchlings%202008/?action=view&current=MVI_1305_.flv">http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303 ... _1305_.flv</a><!-- m --> 

Here's one with interesting markings on it's neck. Instead of straight stripes it had a "U" shape, and the stripes behind it are also unusual.





















Here's a little guy enjoying dinner.





A couple of groups shots.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow I'm at a loss for words You must be a very proud tegu breeder They are all so awesome do you have a pic of just the "runt" the lil one who had a moldy egg?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 29, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> Wow I'm at a loss for words You must be a very proud tegu breeder They are all so awesome do you have a pic of just the "runt" the lil one who had a moldy egg?


Thanks!!

He is the one in the lower right. He is a little smaller, but the ones hatched 2 days ago have grown so much. The pic was taken right after he hatched and was cleaned up. We're going to separate them (big & small) into 2 tanks tomorrow. We'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Dave, that's awesome! Big congratulations to a new tegu breeder!! :wnw


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2008)

They're for sale!!

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2501


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Oct 31, 2008)

Start sendin em to Canada buddy (hint hint ) I need more I must have more ...addicted I am heheehe not to mention having a new bloodline to grow up with mine would sure be nice.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Start sendin em to Canada buddy (hint hint ) I need more I must have more ...addicted I am heheehe not to mention having a new bloodline to grow up with mine would sure be nice.


You'll have to come down and try to smuggle one in!!  8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2008)

I measured the length of a couple of the hatchlings. They were born 7" to 8". At a little over 2 weeks old they're 11" long!!! I'll have to weigh a few, but I'd guess they've at least doubled their weight.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

I just measured a couple, they're 12" to 13"!! They must be eating their weight in food every day!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

I just noticed one with a bear face in its neck!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 16, 2008)

haha We're gonna have to make a thread just on hidden images. Man that is undoubtably a bear face for sure. Hehe Call that one Sugar Bear from Sugar Crisp cereal :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> haha We're gonna have to make a thread just on hidden images. Man that is undoubtably a bear face for sure. Hehe Call that one Sugar Bear from Sugar Crisp cereal :-D


My thought exactly!!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 16, 2008)

To much free time Dave! :mrgreen: :los 

They are very pretty though  Like I said before, VERY jealous.

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2008)

They are looking good Dave!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> To much free time Dave! :mrgreen: :los
> 
> They are very pretty though  Like I said before, VERY jealous.
> 
> Spencer


Come on man!! Take a road trip!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 16, 2008)

> Come on man!! Take a road trip!!!!!



Ill take a road trip...as long as one of those little blue's is thrown in as a suvenier


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

Reminded me of Scooby Doo more than a bear! LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> > Come on man!! Take a road trip!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take a road trip...as long as one of those little blue's is thrown in as a suvenier


It would be cheaper to ship one!  :mrgreen:


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 16, 2008)

If only if only...well I didnt have parents that would kill me for getting another animal. lol


----------



## Oddball (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats why im glad im 19, my boyfriend and i have 25 animals together and we can easily afford it with 3 tegus, 1 savannah moitor, 9 leopard geckos, 1 uromastyx, 1 ball python, 1 rat snake, 3 frogs, 3 bearded dragons, 2 tarantulas, 1 baby albino burmese python

our 25 calculation doesn't include the 2 family cats, 2 family dogs, 1 family bunny, and his two siblings


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 19, 2008)

you're not counting my mom's birds?
what about your sister?
sure she's up north but you can say an outdoor enclosure


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey! You two need to get a room!! Or at least a common avatar so people know the little guy is both of yours! :mrgreen: Get a nice pic of his face and resize it to 100 x 100 pixels.

Or you could start with this one.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 19, 2008)

A. of course im not counting the birds, because:
1. me + birds = bad things 
2. Audry is demonic and Carkeys is more dog-like anyway

B. Thanks Dave! I'm going to work on avatar-ing now...
and "lotsareps" is probably going to use one of our beardies or the savannah or one of the two argentine black n whites we have for his avatar, if he decides to make one, lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 22, 2008)

This may be the last week to get one!!! A friend has gotten us some space on a table at next Sunday's reptile show. She's spreading the work with the dealers and I expect we will sell a few (or more!) of them. We're going to hold back 4 or 5 and trade 1 with wil to get a semi-unrelated breeding pair for 3 years from now. Once we're sure of the sex we'll sell a couple of the holdbacks. There's no guarantee will have any next year. 

Anyone who was thinking of getting one should make their decision now, or risk there not being any available in a week.


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 5, 2009)

urs looks really nice


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 5, 2009)

reptilerookie said:


> urs looks really nice


Thanks. Unfortunately, they're all sold. We were originally going to hold some back for future breeders but we don't have the room. So we bought come Cuban Rock Iguana's!! Go figure!


----------

